# tapes?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

I am new to the board. Can someone fill me in on the contents of the tapes and how to obtain them? thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

www.ibsaudioprogram.com There are several sessions and you listen to specific sessions on specific days with several no tape days scattered in as well. The whole program takes 100 days.The tapes use various statements and imagery to help you learn how to avoid doing things that make your IBS worse (like tensing up when you have a muscle injury can make it worse where if you can relax it helps it heal) and helps you to do things that make your IBS better (like relaxing the injured muscle helps it heal).see www.ibshypnosis.com for some general information on the effectiveness of hypnosis in IBS.K------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Many thanks KBest RegardsMike


----------

